# 92960



## perkins05 (Aug 14, 2012)

Can someone tell me if there is a global period on 92960? Also where can I find the info about global periods...

Thanks


----------



## Jess1125 (Aug 14, 2012)

perkins05 said:


> Can someone tell me if there is a global period on 92960? Also where can I find the info about global periods...
> 
> Thanks



The global consists of the day of the cardioversion only. You can find global periods on Medicare's website. Here is the link:

http://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-fee-schedule/search/search-criteria.aspx

Click on payment policy indicators, type in your code, modifier and submit!

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## perkins05 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Jessica


----------

